# Travel Destinations > North America >  Final Fantasy XIV: Where to Find Rhodium Sand and Stonehard Water?

## gamefans

Wish to know where to get the Rhodium Sand and Stonehard Water in Final Fantasy XIV? With the complying with article, we will certainly tell you where to locate Rhodium Sand and Stonehard Water in Final Fantasy XIV, so if you want to know this, you must read this article.

*Where to obtain Rhodium Sand in Final Fantasy XIV?*

Right here's what you require to learn about where to obtain Rhodium Sand in Final Fantasy XIV:

Before you can go looking for Rhodium Sand, you'll require to unlock it by ordering the Tome of Geological Folklore-- The World Unsundered product from the Splendors Vendor in Radz-at-Hand. You can discover them at works with (X:11.4, Y:9.1). You'll require to offer them 16 Regional Folklore Investor's Token C, which you can obtain from White Scrip Exchange vendors for 100 White Scrips that it's an in-game currency like Final Fantasy XIV Gil.

After you have opened the Tome, you'll currently have the ability to head out on the hunt for Rhodium Sand. You can mainly find it at particular nodes at certain times. You examine these times over here on the Final Fantasy XIV Clock website to see for how long the timer will undoubtedly be until it re-emerges. When it does, directly over to Elpis at works with (X:13.6, Y:7.2). You will certainly have a personality with a Quarrying Skill of 90 to harvest for it.

*Where to get Stonehard Water in Final Fantasy XIV?*

Below, we cover where to get Stonehard Water in Final Fantasy XIV:

Before you can search for Stonehard Water, you intend to open the Tome of Geological Folklore-- The World Unsundered. With it, you'll have the ability to find that and also Rhodium Sand. You can unlock the Tome of Geological Folklore by talking with the Splendors Vendor at Radz-at-Hand, at coordinates (X:11.4, Y:9.1). You'll require to bring them 16 Regional Folklore Investor's Token C.

You will undoubtedly need to talk to a White Scrip Exchange carrier to use 100 White Scrips to obtain the tokens.

After opening the tome and reviewing it, you'll be able to find Stonehard Water in the wild. You intend to set out for Garlemald, Elpis, or Mare Lamentorum. These regions have Stonehard Water spawns, and all of them get on a different respawn timer.


These are every one of the places with Stonehard Water.

     Garlemald (X:32, Y:34.8)
     Elpis (X:13.6, Y:7.2)
     Mare Lamentorum (X:10, Y:23.6)

Where you'll be able to discover Stonehard Water generates on various respawn timers, you could desire some assistance from a video game clock website.

That's all you have to know about where to obtain Rhodium Sand as well as Stonehard Water in Final Fantasy XIV. If you found this overview handy, please browse here to look at our various other FFXIV guides.

----------


## DEENO

https://doramascoreanos.me/

----------

